# Suburbs in Melbourne



## Vicky11

Hello,

can you advice me on good suburb in Melbourne for rent?? There are more than 300...

WE are family of 4, 2 kids 2 and 3 years old.

Must have: good transport from/to center, safe, green spaces,parks etc, kindergarten and schools,close to medical facility or good link to get there. Some local groceries -supermarket is always good to have around (we using online shopping recently which may also be an option) 

Do not need plenty cafes, pubs,beach etc just normal rural settings like a village with good access to city. Maximum distance to travel about 1 hour with many links not one bus in hour or similar.

I know there are lot of discussion here and there so I was trying to point the main ''must have'' here. I will be looking also at similar website, crime rates statistics etc to be sure that we can relocate without any issues. 

We have been planning to go over to Queensland, but after some research was done, we just decided that it was not the best option job-wise and crime wise.

So I have no idea where should I be looking for, partner is from Brisbane, so he know bit about that area, but new here.

I am not in pressure,it's just a long term (about year) before we plan to come over.

I am planning to put our kids as soon as possible to preschool or long daycare,so any recommendation will be really appreciated.


The bottom line the price...somewhere in the middle 

Thanks for any comments


----------



## TheFluff

Melbourne is VERY spread out. 

You're gonna need to be a bit more specific than that.

What industry do you guys work in? That will actually dictate jobs, eg, marketing and design is NOT northern suburbs, a LITTLE in the city, but most east and south east.

The suburb I previously lived in ticks your boxes, Macleod. North-northeast. green leafy family oriented, houses and townhouses available to rent. central macleod has a Small strip of shops with green grocer, cafes, small supermarket, corner store/milk bar, couple of take away shops, hairdresser, butcher. In the wider area there is a large supermarket within 5km of the centre of macleod, prep to 12 school, dunno what day cares are around but wasn't something I was looking for. 

Very community based, community gardens and other local activities. 

Parklands near by with play equipment.

Trains and buses available, to the city it's about 40-45min by train, I lived there for 4 years and never had any problems, knew my neighbours and chatted to them regularly as a female in late 20's early 30's was fine walking around at night didn't feel in danger at all.

Everyone is going to have their suburbs they love, and ones they think are bad. EG. Heidelberg and west heidelberg people are are terrible places, I have friends who live in both and never had any issues.


----------



## Vicky11

Hello,
thanks for reply. My partner works in Accountancy and I am going to retrain in nursing. So my preferences are close to the hospital or medical center.
My starting point will be medical receptionist,but the main goal is in nursing. So somewhere close or easy to get by public transport.

We are living now in London ...I was trying to compare those 2 places, but can't get my head around it..Melbourne is 4 times bigger then London in sqm and also the population density is 4 times higher in London...so yes I do not really know where to start


----------



## Minimovers

I agree with TheFluff. Macleod suits very well what you are looking for a suburb in Melbourne. Though i only lived there less than a month, the experience living there was so great. Unfortunately have to move because of my job. You are also safe there even at night as crime rate in Macleod is very low.


----------



## 292905

St. Kilda is a lovely neighbourhood and may be suitable for your criteria, but not sure if there are any hospitals close by. My partner had to go to Sandringham Hospital about 20 minutes away.


----------



## StellaR79

I used to live in Oakleigh, 

quick access to public transport, shoping centers, super markets and restaurants

Most importantly, I found it family friendly


----------



## stevemattress

TGNY said:


> St. Kilda is a lovely neighbourhood and may be suitable for your criteria, but not sure if there are any hospitals close by. My partner had to go to Sandringham Hospital about 20 minutes away.


I would also recommend St. Kilda. It's an awesome area.


----------



## Jets

stevemattress said:


> I would also recommend St. Kilda. It's an awesome area.


Is St.Kilda considered expensive, or is it affordable, relatively speaking?


----------



## DearMartin

Oakleigh seems to be the best place for you


----------

